

US government sides against Microsoft in Supreme Court patent case - gs8
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/032111-microsoft-i4i-patent.html

======
gs8
If you don't want to read the article,

The US solicitor general, which represents the federal government in the
Supreme Court, on Friday filed an amicus brief in support of i4i, saying that
the US Patent and Trademark Office should not be second-guessed by a jury.

(Microsoft winning this is a good thing.)

